

Ask HN: Who is hiring/freelance - August 2012 - rubyrescue


======
veyron
Please FTLOG wait for the whoishiring bot to run.

EDIT: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4323597>

~~~
orangethirty
Given the recent downtime and bugs we are not sure if it will run. I checked
the comments history for the bot, but could not assert anything from it (if it
has been posting at later time than it says on the profile).

~~~
veyron
It might be running late. Let's wait till 5 PM ET and then post if whoishiring
doesnt show up ...

------
orangethirty
removed ad and posted on official thread.

refer to: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4323813>

~~~
Nate75Sanders
Way too much text. Give a short intro and then link to the rest.

~~~
orangethirty
Did you read it all?

Is there a size limit (word count)?

